# October 2015 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to October's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, lilnaugrim!*

lilnaugrim (21 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BlueSky99 (17 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tree (10 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

pixiemods (10 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Innerbeauty (8 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

imthelobster (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

themamaj (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Overprotective Fish Lover (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Boshia (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

FrostPixie (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BubblesTheBlueBetta (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaBoy11 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Megan1793 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

FishyOfTheOpera (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

kschill83 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

kateausten (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

LittleStewie (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Nova betta (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Nessabobessa (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Akkikumar (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

DangerousAngel (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

bettagerl (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

scampers4010 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

juliesybil (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Everglades (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Glory (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

KandyK (0 votes)


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Congrats!! What nice photos  Thanks to the 2 people who voted for me!!!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Congratulations to lilnaugrim! Beautiful picture. Congrats to all other entries as well for beautiful pictures and fish.


----------

